

Dear HN: Cheapest way to get additional phone #s - rumpelstiltskin

I'm helping my dad expand his local business to multiple locations in Houston. What's the cheapest way to get additional phone #s for this expansion?<p>Edit: Would twilio work for this? Need to have numbers local to Houston tho...
======
kitcar
DID + SIP is a super cheap solution - <http://www.didww.com> \- forwarding
numbers in multiple area codes for a few bucks per month. Can team it up with
a free SIP account + VOIP router if you want to be able to pick up calls
concurrently

